# Update & Question



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

Offer Letter now received - approx 4 weeks after being offered job.
Relocation Company & Counselor assigned. 

Question - Im assuming from here it is a case of obtaining COE - Certificate of Eligibility and application for appropriate Visa. 
Grateful if someone could advise on this process - Ive spent the weekend looking for Education /Professional Certificates without much luck, Im guessing these will be required to add substance to my Visa Application ?. 

rgds
Andy


----------



## Glenski (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, you have been hired, so the next step is applying for the COE/visa. You and the employer each must supply certain paperwork.

Certificates will not be necessary for the visa application, but if you have them, all the better. You essentially need to provide a resume, diploma/degree, photos, copy of your passport contact info, and COE application form.

I can't yet post URLs, so I'll just advise you to go to the immigration guidebook site for Japan and look under Documents, COE, and the link at the bottom of the COE page.


----------

